
Ask HN: Doing math on a tablet? - bjourne
Is anyone using a tablet with stylus for doing math calculations? I&#x27;ve been looking for one to replace my pens and stacks of paper, but the ones I have tried have all sucked in various ways. Like not being responsive or sensitive enough or not having high enough dpi.<p>But perhaps someone can recommend a mathematics-friendly tablet?
======
osivertsson
If I was forced to do math on a tablet I would choose the reMarkable e-ink
tablet.

Why? First, because backlit displays never allows me to get into a very
focused and almost meditative state that allows me to do math well. Hence it
has to be e-ink, and then the reMarkable seems to have the least input lag of
e-ink devices.

But I'm sure I would be less productive than on plain old pen and paper...

